# Strong Wax



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

What do you guys use to wax your bow strings? What brand? I bought some Pape's bow string wax and I'm not sure if it's a good brand. I'm wary about purchasing accessories from my local shop now.


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the Brownell String Wax.....


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been using the Bohning seal-tite (I think) for quite a few years and never had a problem. I think brand and type of wax is one of the least important aspects of equipment, if you ask me.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with adam. I use Pape's and it seems to work well...don't worry about it, it's not gonna make any real difference.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay I just wanted to make sure that Pape's was actually gonna work and my string wont mess up on me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

scorpion venom in the tin, bout once a month.. if that.. i went from january to may without


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I don't wax my strings/cables near as often as I should.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depending on what material you have them made out of you don't need to wax them as much...


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use the liquid scorpion venom and then the stuff in the tin. Works good for me


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I wax mine whenever it looks like they need to be waxed, which is terrible, I know. I took it to get some modules changed and some parts of it looked like they were starting to fray so that's when I bought some string wax.


----------



## >>jake7hunter-> (May 20, 2012)

i wax mine whenever it looks like they need it. i think any brand would work just fine


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll wax mine when they're feeling dry...I don't like to wait until they actually fray just because then it's almost to late. That could be any where from a week to a month or two depending on how much I'm shooting.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I use string snot but agree that its not gonna make a noticable difference.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine I'm havin to wax a lot lately. Like maybe once a week or more. It must just be because I'm shooting a lot more than usual.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think there is a shooter out there that puts in enough shots to wax more than once a week...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That may mean you need new strings. What kind are you shooting? Are they stock, or new custom ones on there? Do you know the material? Some stock strings will fuzz a lot faster than higher grade materials, and that will show they need to be replaced soon. Even the higher end stuff will fuzz a bit, which, again, shows they are a bit worn, and your waxing really won't do that much to fix it at that point.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Im not sure I agree 100% with Adam on the fuzzing, but he brings up a good point.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I have no clue about the string. i just know it came with the bow.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

get one of the scorpion venom kits u will love it its got a cleaner a conditioner and wax all in the pack its amazing to actually see what all comes out of ur strings when u clean them ur supposed to wax ur strings after every session u shoot ur bow


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got Bohning TEX TITE wax simply because it's what they sold at the shop the last time i purchased wax. I used to wax my string and cables EVERY time I shot and that proved to be a bit (a lot!) much. Nowadays, I probably wax my string every other time I shoot and my cables about once a month, give or take. My last set of cables had so much wax built up on them that they looked misshapen - lol! I guess you can't overdo it though and too much is definitely better than not enough.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I just meant that one sign of a worn string is seeing the fuzzies on it. If she is having to wax it all the time to get rid of it, it could mean that they are old and ready to go. I know the stock strings I had on my first bow (old school Browning Rage, don't even think they make anymore) would get super fuzzy by the time I got rid of the thing. A little fuzz is not a bad thing, but if there is a lot, and that is why you are super waxing the things, it may be time for new ones.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

have you seen bridger's strings adam? lol now thats fuzz

your right that its a sign of wear, my black ve+ had/has a little bit on the string below the center serve from use but the strings have a good 10k shots on them still if not more.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

The only place it fuzzes is this little patch of orange and black a little below my D-loop. The rest of the string stays perfectly waxed and may even be a little too waxed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

below the center serve i'm guessing? 

I'd wax once a month personally, if that even


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Use what you have weeky or each time you shoot and there will be nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

maybe I am biased, but nothing better then a little snot....


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use the scorpion venom string fluid. I typically wax about once every two weeks or so depending how much I shoot(around 450-500 arrows a week).I just prefer scorpion venom because it has a cleaner look over my seal tite.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

N7709K said:


> below the center serve i'm guessing?
> 
> I'd wax once a month personally, if that even


Yes, below the center serve it fuzzes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

N7709K said:


> below the center serve i'm guessing?
> 
> I'd wax once a month personally, if that even


 Just once a month? I usually have to wax them at least once a week! But then again its hot here and I shoot a lot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't wax the strings on my main rig from dec-may and they look just fine.. you couldn't tell they had not been waxed unless you felt them. 

wax once a month, maybe twice... anything over that is overkill, your gonna shoot the strings out anyway


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

What do I do about the fuzzing then?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how bad is the "fuzzing"? bout 1/16th" of little white fuzz or is it more than that? string stop?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I get a bit of fuzz below the center serving from where the string hits my arm guard. I've found it best to do another length of serving there to protect the string. I use a different serving than the center so that if one needs to be replaced, I don't have to mess with the other (eg. arm-guard serving is worn, don't have to worry about knocking point being moved). I like the BCY 3D serving for it. Small, light, and really tough.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

It's all of it below the center serve in that little area of string. The actual cable isn't fuzzing though. What is string stop?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a string stop:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/norway-stringtamer-gii-rear-mount.html

That's not the only model of them. They go below the grip (your Rally has threads there just for that purpose) and the rubber back contacts the string to take out the vib after the shot, making it quieter. Most high end hunting bows come with one already on there. If you have one there, you should serve the string where it contacts or the string will wear. Clearly you don't have one, so I would guess that fuzzing is your arm, as previously stated.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

My instructor said to warm up the wax a little so it gets really into it. How can I do this without makin a mess or ruinin somethin??

And I'm not sure I ever cleared this up buuuut the title was supposed to be "string" wax. Not strong.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Just rub it in with your fingers. If you rub it enough the string and wax will start to get warm and melt in.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Some people also roll the tube in their hands to loosen it up a bit before they apply it. I just rub in it with my fingers util it the friction gets too hot to stand anymore, lol.


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

I like string snot, its good stuff


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

@n7709k
I wax my string 1-3 times a week. I shoot several hours a day. I use scorpian venom wax, but ive started using pure bees wax cuz i have an unlimited supply of it for free and it works good, just harder to work in. The hair dryer trick helps though


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Use bohning tex tite on string.But around cables you want more lubricating wax around the places that move.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

more than 1 a week is WAY overkill, once a month is overkill. If you shoot a lot you get two years out of a set of strings if your lucky


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

I use OMP string love cause my shop gives it to you whenever you buy a bow. wax is wax to me.


----------



## Dreamsofmynt (Jul 21, 2012)

You can actually use Sno Seal on your string.  It works beautifully, and it's quite cheap, not to mention multi-purpose.


----------

